# Surf 10/29/17 - Pensacola Beach



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Slow with bites between noon - 3pm. I did land these two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

Nice Reds! :thumbup:


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Had one in the slot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

real good photos & fish. The water & sky looks real good.

Gonna get chilly in GA tonite 37 with frost warning.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I’m going back tomorrow. Should be high around 69 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice! Looks like it was a better afternoon than mine raking leaves lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go there Mac ! That's something that I have caught very few of this year. I've only caught a couple this year and they were overslot.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Way to go there Mac ! That's something that I have caught very few of this year. I've only caught a couple this year and they were overslot.




Was not good today. Fished outgoing tide from 9:45-3:00pm and got a bluefish along with several whiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThumperJack (Sep 28, 2015)

Good pictures!!


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice Catch, let me know next time you go, ill bring the beers


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------

